# I'm testing a mod I have done to my bullet somker.updated



## The Missing Link (Nov 5, 2005)

I add a Weber Smokey Mountain charcoal ring to the charcoal pan of my bullet smoker I have taking some picture of it for you and the member to see. This will be the 2 mod to this smoker that I have done the first one I used a turkey fryer and cut the legs off so it would fit in the bottom of the charcoal pan so I could use it as a gas smoker. I will be doing a pork butt on it Saturday. Let me know what you thing an how you think it will work.

This is a masterbuilt GrandMac Series Triple-Crown Smoker.



,

,

,

,

,



_***Re-Done by SA :!: ***_

Thanks,
Missing Link.


----------



## Griff (Nov 5, 2005)

Link

This smoker is gonna rock. Send us food pics.

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks like it has some potential...let's see how it cooks!! =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Link
> 
> This smoker is gonna rock. Send us food pics.
> 
> Griff



Forget the pics, send us some food!!! Looks like you're onto something link!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 5, 2005)

Sounds good, should work great link!  Just monitor your ttemps 
a little more closely till you get comfortable with it.


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone I really wish I could have made a dry run but I going to have some fun with it tonight. The menu is pulled pork and pulled chicken. I have one question what them do you take the chicken off is it 175 or 180.

Thanks,
Missing Link.


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 5, 2005)

I have a new question when I go to fire this bad girl up using the minion method I like to know how many lite briquettes to use? I’m hoping to get a temp in the range of 225-to 300 deg temps. 

Thanks,
Missing Link.


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 5, 2005)

If the weather is good 15 to 20 briquets should be fine, this will also be dicated by how much control you have with your bottom vents.
Jim


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Judging from them thumbnails, that looks pretty neat! (Sorry, but I'm one of them holdouts that won't click on an ePhotoHut Pic  [-(  ). Can't wait to hear how your 1st cook goes!


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Joker sorry about that one I could not find my link to the outer onef you have it pass it on to me.

Thanks.


jminion 

There are two damper on each side that open and close.

Hear are some picture of the damper.

*Damper Open*




*Damper Closed*




_***Re-done by SA :!: ***_


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Joker sorry about that one I could not find my link to the outer onef you have it pass it on to me.
> 
> Thanks.


That's OK..Most everyone else here is cool with it.  Butt, since you asked.. :!:  http://www.imageshack.us/  Works pretty much the same way (Unless your name is Bruce    )  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 5, 2005)

thanks, for information. Now would you like me to redo all my work  :razz:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> thanks, for information. Now would you like me to redo all my work  :razz:


Absolutely not.  :!:  Just for future reference.  Some continue to use ePhotoHut for various reasons and it's your (and everyone elses) choice.

Good Luck with your cook ~ Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 5, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="The Missing Link":22ghfkjn]thanks, for information. Now would you like me to redo all my work  :razz:


Absolutely not.  :!:  Just for future reference.  Some continue to use ePhotoHut for various reasons and it's your (and everyone elses) choice.

Good Luck with your cook ~ Looking forward to the results.  [/quote:22ghfkjn]

*I had a few extra seconds, Link... *


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":121ewguy][quote="The Missing Link":121ewguy]thanks, for information. Now would you like me to redo all my work  :razz:


Absolutely not.  :!:  Just for future reference.  Some continue to use ePhotoHut for various reasons and it's your (and everyone elses) choice.

Good Luck with your cook ~ Looking forward to the results.  [/quote:121ewguy]

*I had a few extra seconds, Link... *[/quote:121ewguy]
 :taunt:  It's the principle!  8-[


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks Greg! I will say this, the pictures do look better using imageshack.


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 6, 2005)

I start this cook on Saturday at 800pm I don’t know if because I cut the pork butt like a book or if my temp was too high. The total cook took 41/2 hours to cook.  I was cooking a 71/2lbs pork butt.  I keep the temp between these temp 225to300 more on the 300 side the pork was great it has nice flavor and bark very moist. The mod was what I had ask for I could control the temp with very little easy if it got to high I close off the damper an it with down The one thing I did was add to many lite coal at the start temp spike way to soon. I was having problem at the first but got it under control quickly. Know to the good news I with to bed at 1130 pm got back up with the kids at 600am and the pit is still running at 225 so I guess have done something right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks damn good Link.  What do you mean by cuting the butt like a book?


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 7, 2005)

Joker I what’d to see if I could get more bark on the out side of the pork butt. So I cut it down the side of the butt to fold it open like a book this way I could cover more area with rub it work but I think it may have let it cook faster than I had hope for.


----------



## Finney (Nov 7, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Looks damn good Link.  What do you mean by cuting the butt like a book?


He "butterflied" it. 8-[


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

I see.  That explains the 4 1/2 hours on a 7 1/2 lb butt.  Thanks Link..


----------



## Finney (Nov 7, 2005)

It looks good link.  :!:


----------

